# Sailing in Florida



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

During the week of March 15-22, 2003, I will be vacationing in Ft Walton Beach, Seaside, Grayton Beach area of Florida. I have spent a considerable amount of time online looking for charters in this area but have not located any. Does anyone know of charters in this area or even small Catamaran rentals?


----------

